# Suche ein Gutes Free tp Play MMO



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. April 2012)

Hallo freunde

Ich habe mal wieder ein schönes MMO zu spielen. 

Nach was suche ich :

Keine Japan/Asien Still !!
Da mein Englisch nicht so gut ist muss es auf Deutsch sein
Rollenspiele wie SWTOR ca
Optik sollte nicht an CS 1.6 erinnern muss aber kein BF3 oder Crysis 2(1.9 update) sein.

Bitte kein Age of Connen habe ich mal gespielt und es gefällt überhand nicht daher bitte nicht Posten !


----------



## Robonator (8. April 2012)

Rollenspiel wie SWTOR? Wie wäre es mit Star Trek Online? 
Was hältst du von Aion?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. April 2012)

Also was ich mit SWTOR meinte ist das nicht auf PvP setzt sondern eher auf Rollenspiel. 

Star Trek Online soll doch müll sein oder irre ich mich ?
Aion noch keine Erfahrung !


----------



## Robonator (8. April 2012)

Aion hat mir viel Spaß gemacht allerdings finde ich es seitdem es Free2Play ist relativ ******** 
Zu ST:O kannste dir ja mal das hier angucken Star Trek Online - Preview - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. April 2012)

ST:O scheint ganz gut zu sein auch die Beschränkungen sind nicht so derb wie bei andren MMOs !


----------



## Robonator (8. April 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ST:O scheint ganz gut zu sein auch die Beschränkungen sind nicht so derb wie bei andren MMOs !


 
Das stimmt, hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich es vielleicht mal anzocken soll.  Es sieht teilweise interessant aus.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. April 2012)

Also ich lade es gerade !
Mach mal mit können wir gemeinsam Zocken


----------



## riotmilch (9. April 2012)

Wenn du ernsthaft an RP Interesse hast, dann HdRO auf dem RP Server Belegear.
Ansonsten würde ich dir auch zu HdRO raten, F2P, nette Grafik, erwachsene Comm (schwarze Schafe gibts überall) und ansonsten auch so sehr nett.
Hab nen LTA da und kehre gerade langsam wieder zurück von swtor ^ ^


----------



## wastel (10. April 2012)

HdRol (lotro) würde ich Dir auch empfehlen. Ist zwar eingeschränkter als Star Trek online als F2P aber bietet auch viel mehr.
Grafik ist Klasse, Storyline sehr gut. Quest von standard (töte X mal Y usw) bis gute alles dabei.
Spiele es seit Release mit Pausen und finde immer wieder zurück.
Wenn Du etwas Rollenspiel machen willst würde ich Dir wie einer der Vorschreiber den Server "Belegear" empfehlen. 
Aber auch als anständiger "normalo" Spieler ist man dort gut aufgehoben. Denke die Community auf dem Server ist
etwas besser und erwachsenen als auf den normalen Servern. 

Probiers einfach aus.

Wastel aka Theomund
Reiter von Rohan


----------



## riotmilch (10. April 2012)

Auf Vanyar hab ich auch nich keine Aussetzer erlebt, bis auf einige nicht Lorekonforme Namen ^ ^ 
Wenn man kein Interesse an RP hat, sollte man glaube die Finger von einem RP Server lassen.


----------



## Predi (12. April 2012)

Lotro kann ich auch nur empfehlen habe auch lange auf Vanyar gespielt. 
Die Story, Atmosphäre und auch das Gameplay sind einfach großartig.
Allerdings finde ich, kommt man nicht drumm herum in das Spiel zu investieren.

Zu Star Trek Online muss ich sagen, dass es mich doch sehr beeindruckt hat.
Ich war vorher etwas skeptisch, aber das war wohl unbegründet.
Habe es somit selber vor einigen Tagen mal angefangen und war echt begeistert.
Allerdings ist das auch wieder ein kompletter Gegensatz zu Lotro und anderen Spielen.
Aber als f2p Spieler wird man jedenfalls kaum eingeschränkt, in Vergleich zu anderen f2p Games.
Und auch hier hat das Spiel meiner Meinung nach eine großartige Story,Atmosphäre und auch ein gutes Gameplay.

lg Predi


----------



## TheLogium (16. April 2012)

Schonmal League of Legends gespielt?


----------

